# [Iranian NR] Pyraminx single 3.96, and average 4.14 - Amir Hossein Nafisi



## Amir Nafisi (Aug 24, 2013)

Pyraminx NR of IRAN .My record was not satisfied but I mean at least used to be acceptable.
6th Place of Asia & 18th Place of World for my average.

Methods:for edges 5CE & for LL L3E.ELL.


Thanks for filming and uploading of the Sepehr Ehyaee.

http://host11.aparat.com//public/us...32/951ac2ef38dae7c875872340a9b1e3f2693994.mp4

http://live.cubing.net/IranSummerCube2013/index.php#15


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 24, 2013)

Congrats! What is 5CE? I have never heard of that method. What are your PBs?


----------



## Amir Nafisi (Aug 24, 2013)

Your favor.thank you
This method myself to the edge of the building and I had the greatest impact on my records, causing me last layer will recover slowly.
My home PB 1.29 
And for this avg 5.08	4.09	3.96	4.03	4.30
1/5/12/50/100 Pyraminx:1.29/3.52/3.91/4.53/4.80 with stack.


----------



## sub20cuber (Aug 24, 2013)

wow good job I hope you will beat it again soon.


----------



## Amir Nafisi (Aug 24, 2013)

My mouth was dry and my hands trembled before the item.


----------



## Parham Saeednia (Aug 24, 2013)

Very nice.Before competition He avraged Sub-4 in front of me and our friends!
I got 6.40 avg(Very bad avg ) and i got the second place in that competition.
I hope he will get WR avg


----------



## Amir Nafisi (Aug 24, 2013)

You took revenge of my record 2*2
My record was 1.27+2


----------



## sepehr eh (Aug 24, 2013)

Amir I'm sure you will break it soon....


----------



## Amir Nafisi (Aug 24, 2013)

I do not think the 2 x 2. It is not reasonable for me.


----------



## makan cube (Aug 24, 2013)

iranian will break all of the wr s


----------



## Amir Nafisi (Aug 24, 2013)

Iran's flag high as soon as possible with CR.WR.


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 25, 2013)

Kheli khub, duste man


----------



## SMS Majidi (Aug 25, 2013)

congrats Amir!
very nice my friend.
you will break WR.


----------



## Amir Nafisi (Aug 25, 2013)

One of my close friends the night before the race take stink message that God willing. He's totally changed my mind about the character.:l


----------



## Amir Nafisi (Aug 25, 2013)

Results on the site. Thank Mr. Maslehatjoo who respect my opinion and add this item.
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?winners=Winners&competitionId=IranSummerCube2013


----------



## Carrot (Aug 25, 2013)

Pretty good


----------



## Amir Nafisi (Aug 27, 2013)

http://hifile.ir/downloadf-354227_35422d69171-pdf.html
Scrambles


----------



## Amir Nafisi (Aug 27, 2013)

3.96 Scramble :U R' B' U' B' L' U L' U L B u' r' b
Solution:
5CE - Tips : U R RW R' B' R B u r' b
L3E : R' L R L' R
TPS ~ 3.79


----------

